# provincial nominee programe



## bellabo (Feb 20, 2009)

We have been advised that as my husbands job is on the skills shortage list we can emigrate under the provincial nominee programe provide he has an HRDC approved job offer. We moved to PEI in 2006 after talking to the provincial goverment. We were given 3 months to find employment and apply for permanent residency by immigration. My husband was offered employment straight away and were going through the process of provincial nomination when we discovered we had a baby on the way and decided to return to England. We would like to move to Ontario but are unsure of the best way of securing employment first. Can anyone offer advise ???


----------

